

Using Gradle Plugin with Real Devices on Cloud - kallesverige
http://testdroid.com/tech/using-gradle-plugin-to-get-your-builds-tested-on-real-devices

======
vorg
Gradle users often get confused about whether or not to use an equals-sign,
e.g. in your example...

    
    
        cloudUrl    = 'https://cloud.testdroid.com'
        projectName "Project 1"
    

The XML in Maven is more consistent.

